
Show HN: Online directory for finding best resources through curated collections - firatcan
https://www.jooseph.com
======
firatcan
Hey Everyone,

We’re Firat and Tolga, building this online directory. We are frustrated by
the time wasting content out there and most of the search engines are
optimized for that. So, normally we would open thousands of tabs and spend
hours to find great content. But we think maybe with a good community who
curates best resources and a mechanism of ranking can solve this.

What can you do with Jooseph?

\- Follow high-quality human curated collections to learn topics.

\- Curate and share collections for others, or simply curate private
collections for your read later list.

\- Search content that is curated and ranked by community. Filter by their
types (video/ text / audio)

\- Like/Dislike content for ranking it.

\- Save content to your library.

We’re building extension, so you can easily like/dislike or save contents from
your browsers and create collections for organizing your researches. But we
need some early users to help us, would you be interested in our beta group to
build Jooseph together.

